# Need a good laugh ? ... Mastiffs' lunchtime



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh....my...goodness!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG something about that seems just alittle wild...is it just me?? I mean they are cute and all, just so choatic! I just they are a bit young, hard to tell since I dont know how big Mastiff babies are.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Judging by the feeding frenzy you would think they hadn't been fed for a week. That was fun to watch.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, it was a good laugh...but, gosh, how did they know if they got enough to eat???


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

cathyjobray said:


> Yes, it was a good laugh...but, gosh, how did they know if they got enough to eat???


That's what I was thinking. One blonde one looked well padded while the other not so much. I haven't a clue how to feed that many puppies at once but I'm thinking separate them and give them measured amounts????


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my Goodness!! That was so funny!

It reminds me of that game at the amusement centres where when a mole pops its head up out of a hole you have to hit it back down!! With these pups its when one bowl is empty she has to put more food in it.

I bet poop time is .... wow!! cant think of a word for it!!

LOL


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you know what the black plastic things are? Are they designed to hold bowls?

I'd LOVE to know!

Adorable puppies. I love the sits at the beginning. Is there concern about increased resource guarding with the wildness at the beginning?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

lucysmum said:


> Oh my Goodness!! That was so funny!
> 
> It reminds me of that game at the amusement centres where when a mole pops its head up out of a hole you have to hit it back down!! With these pups its when one bowl is empty she has to put more food in it.
> 
> ...


I had that exact thought too. A real lesson in human dexterity! TOO cute. Sylvia, how old are they?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute...I think it's funny the person feeding the puppies is wearing boots, I think she is worried about her toes being eaten. ;-)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, that was just plain adorable!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> Yes, it was a good laugh...but, gosh, how did they know if they got enough to eat???


Funny video, but I was thinking the same exact thing...:no::no:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. I now know the true definition of "feeding frenzy." That is just too adorable! 
I was thinking the same thing, though -- I'd need about five pair of eyes to make sure that everybody got enough to eat!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I love it! Even at almost 5 months old, Molly still eats the same way!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> Do you know what the black plastic things are? Are they designed to hold bowls?
> 
> I'd LOVE to know!
> 
> Adorable puppies. I love the sits at the beginning. Is there concern about increased resource guarding with the wildness at the beginning?


Multiple bowl carrier-feeder were ordered from England http://www.weanafeeda.com/

And to all concerned ... All pups are doing just great in their new homes
Below is keeper Agathe getting vocal with Moma ... 
Probably the next http://abelliomastiffs.com/intro.cfm champion 

http://www.youtube.com/v/ve2-6XUjGn8?version=3"><param

http://www.youtube.com/v/ve2-6XUjGn8?


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cute. I know when my goldie had 10 pups we used to go through something similar, but I weighed each one before & after feeding & would feed the ones not getting enough a bit more & hold the piggies back a bit at the second feed.


----------

